# tranfer de disque dur



## lepou (16 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
Un problème à soumettre à votre expérience... Ma femme possède un G4 "sous OS 9.2.2" (facade gris foncé et flancs gris clair), le mien est un G4 "sous OS X10.2.8" (facade gris métallisé foncé et flancs argent clair et trappe du lecteur de disque chromée). Est-il possible de récupérer le disque dur du Mac de ma femme pour l'installer sur le mien ?? Si oui, lequel est-il préferable de configurer en "maître", lequel en "esclave" ?? Faut-il "préparer" le futur disque dur à son "déménagement" Quelles sont les opérations à effectuer pour mener à bien cette "greffe" et dans quel ordre ?? Merci de me faire profiter de vos connaissances sur le sujet car, j'utilise beaucoup et depuis plusieurs années mon Mac mais je n'ai jamais "mis les mains dedans" !! A + Merci encore !!


----------



## ambrine (1 Juin 2008)

Tu veux un déplacement physique du DD ou seulement récupérer ses données; dans le premier cas s'il reste des emplacement libres dans ta tour il suffit d'ouvrir les deux et de procéder au transfert (je ne crois pas qu'il y ai besoin de toucher les cavaliers à l'arrière du DD); dans le second cas un démarrage en mode target du premier et un câble firewire feront l'affaire.


----------



## PO_ (1 Juin 2008)

Il me semble que les G4 MDD (à porte miroirs), étaient les premiers à utiliser le mode "cable select", en remplacement du choix manuel au moyen de cavaliers (maître ou esclave). Il doit y avoir un jumper à déplacer, pour choisir CS (Cable Select). Sous réserve que le disque le permette, car un G4 de la génération de celui de ta femme (le G4, hein, pas ta femme  ), c'est pas sûr .... Au pire le mettre en esclave et le rajouter dans la même cage que ton premier disque (interface ATA 100). La seconde cage permettant de recevoir 2 autres disques est en ATA 66.

Cela dit, vu l'ancienneté du disque, et qu'il doit pas avoir une capacité transcendante, quel intérêt de vouloir le récupérer ? D'autant plus qu'il doit avoir un paquet d'heures de vol, et risque à tout moment un "crash". Les statistiques sont contre lui. 

Si c'est pour simplement récupérer les données, la solution donnée par ambrine, à la fin de son message est la meilleure : 

démarrer le mac de ta femme en mode target : touche T appuyée pendant le démarrage, jusqu'à voir se ballader sur l'écran, le sigle du FireWire, et ensuite connecter les 2 macs au moyen d'un cable FireWire 400. Le second disque montera alors sur le bureau, et tu pourras récupérer toutes les données. 

Bien penser, lors de la récupération de ce qui provient d'un Mac en OS 9, à tout ce qui peut se trouver sur le bureau, je sais pas où c'est planqué, mais on a souvent tendance à les oublier.


----------



## lepou (4 Juin 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses...mais...Il s'agit en fait de récupérer les dossiers importants sur le HD du Mac de ma femme. Problème: celui-ci ne démarre plus, impossible de l'allumer; donc, obligation de transférer "physiquement" le HD. Je l'ai fait ( merci Ambrine!) mais maintenant c'est le mien qui "plante": à la mise en route l'icône "smyley Mac OS"dans une icône dossier clignote avec un point d'interrogation au milieu de l'écran !! Signe que la greffe est impossible ???
J'en appelle une fois de plus à vos "lumières" pour tenter la récup. des données... si cela est possible !!         Merci d'avance pour vos réponses     A +     JPJ


----------



## ambrine (4 Juin 2008)

Il n'y a qu'un seul emplacement possible pour un DD dans ta machine; il n'est pas possible d'avoir le tiens et celui de ta femme?


----------



## PO_ (4 Juin 2008)

lepou a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses...mais...Il s'agit en fait de récupérer les dossiers importants sur le HD du Mac de ma femme. Problème: celui-ci ne démarre plus, impossible de l'allumer; donc, obligation de transférer "physiquement" le HD. Je l'ai fait ( merci Ambrine!) mais maintenant c'est le mien qui "plante": à la mise en route l'icône "smyley Mac OS"dans une icône dossier clignote avec un point d'interrogation au milieu de l'écran !! Signe que la greffe est impossible ???
> J'en appelle une fois de plus à vos "lumières" pour tenter la récup. des données... si cela est possible !!         Merci d'avance pour vos réponses     A +     JPJ



je suppose que tu as  mis le disque dur de ta femme dans le même panier que le tien ?

Si c'est juste pour récupérer les données, mets le dans l'autre panier, celui qui est en dessous des unités optiques, il utilise un port ATA indépendant, tu n'auras pas de problèmes de master ou slave ou cable select, car je suppose que c'est ce la qui merde.


----------



## lepou (7 Juin 2008)

Bingo ! Mon Mac démarre normalement maintenant que j'ai mis le HD sous les unités optiques...mais... (nouveau problème !!): le HD greffé n'apparaît nulle part ! Comme si il n'existait pas !! Sinon tout le reste est accessible comme avant...  Please Help me one more time !!
Merci une fois de plus pour votre aide     A +  Bizatous et zatoutes       JPJ


----------



## ambrine (7 Juin 2008)

Je pense à un problème de "cavalier", mais essayes avec utilitaire de disque pour voir...


----------



## lepou (7 Juin 2008)

Une histoire de cavaliers ? C'est où ? Comment procéder ?, lesquels bouger ?, lesquels laisser en place ?. Désolé pour mon "ignorance" mais là, je nage complètement !! Merci pour la bouée avant que je ne coule !!     JPJ


----------



## ambrine (7 Juin 2008)

les cavaliers sont derrière le disque; et il faut trouver la doc de celui-ci et du Mac, pour adapter les réglages du premier au besoin du second....

D'où les appellations de "maître" ou "esclave".


----------



## lepou (8 Juin 2008)

Mais je n'ai ni doc du HD ni celle du Mac, l'ayant acheté d'occase par l'intermédiaire d'un revendeur pro il y a plusieurs années !! Et si j'essayais de déconnecter le HD de mon Mac et de démarrer avec celui que j'ai "greffé" ?? Possible ou pas ? Dangereux (pour le Mac) ou pas ??


----------



## PO_ (8 Juin 2008)

Même sans doc, c'est vraiment pas sorcier. 

Retire le disque, débranches tout et regarde à l'arrière du disque dur, les connecteurs étant face à toi. 

Il y a des emplacements avec de petits, connecteurs. de ce style  :::::

Il doit y avoir un truc (cavalier, ou jumper) qui ponte deux connecteurs inférieurs et supérieurs. Normalement l'explication concernant la position du cavalier est sous forme d'un petit schéma sur le dessus du disque, en regard de ce "mini" connecteur. M corespond à Master, et S à slave. Regarde ce qui est indiqué et au besoin modifie la position du cavalier et retente après avoir rebranché.


----------



## lepou (11 Juin 2008)

Echec ! J'ai bougé les cavaliers et j'ai vu le nouveau HD dans " A propos de votre Mac"/périphériques installés. Ne voyant toujours rien apparaître sur le bureau, je suis allé fouiller dans: Disque dur/ Applications/utilitaires/utilitaire disque. Il est là mais dans la fenêtre ouverte il y à:  Description du disque: "A" Média
     Capacité totale: 0,00 octets  (c'est un 160 GO !)*
     Bus connection: ATA
     Type connection: Interne
     Identifiant connection: Esclave
     Etat écriture disque: Ecriture / lecture
* Là il y a un os !!   Que faire maintenant pour pouvoir enfin accéder à son contenu ??

     Merci d'avance.......JPJ


----------



## ambrine (11 Juin 2008)

Dans utilitaire disque, parmi les boutons tu as "monter le disque", essayes ce que ça donne.


----------



## lepou (12 Juin 2008)

Re-bonjour. Désolé, mais il n'y a pas de bouton "monter le disque" dans la fenêtre Utilitaire disque !! Les seuls que j'ai sont: "Information"   "SOS" ( dans cette option, toutes les possibilités d'action sont grisées  donc inactives )    "Effacer"     "Partitionner"    et     "Raid" ....Voilà ! Nouveau défi pour les pro de la "bidouille" qui auraient une idée pour me sortir de là. J'espère ne pas arriver à bout de vos patiences !! Merci d'avance pour votre aide... A +    JPJ


----------



## ambrine (12 Juin 2008)

Dans le menu "Fichier" tu as l'équivalent du bouton: ligne "Monter"; mais il faut d'abord sélectionner le disque dans la colonne de gauche.


----------



## lepou (14 Juin 2008)

Bonjour.
Dans le menu "options" et non "fichier" j'ai les options "monter", "démonter" et "éjecter". Mais seul "éjecter" n'est pas grisé, donc les autres ne sont pas accessibles !!... Suite au prochain épisode ?....      A+  Merci et bon Week end.


----------

